

Grooveshark faces 750 M. $ in charges ($150,000 per song ) - NicoJuicy
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/26/grooveshark_faces_threequarters_of_a_beelion_damages/

======
NicoJuicy
I think there has been a huge gap between what the music industry wants and
what the customer wants.

Music industry = "higher payments, contracts per artist / music studio and
higher quality music for higher payment"

Customer = "One service ( or multiple), with all music, "good-enough" quality
( except for some people who would go higher premium), normal price ( max. 10
$ / month)"

Problem: There should be a more direct approach and excluding the Music
Industry would be priority one ( eg. What Apple does and Tidal), higher payout
for the artist at least.

Artist should realize that his income is actually concerts and gigs ( popular
=> high prices)... Radio / Streaming is part of marketing ( mentality change)

Streaming services could include a higher income with an offline shop ( fan
art, vinyl plates, t-shirts, etc..), but i don't think none of them realizes
that.

